# Public Loft from Netherlands



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This is from an article about a public loft in Europe. The idea is to address the rebound effect that occurs then a flock of pigeons is decimated by trapping or poisoning. The remainder of the flock breed even faster so that the end result is a lager population. These lofts are provided to give them safety and a place to lay eggs. The eggs are then traded for plaster ones. The population is controlled without the rebound issue. The loft is on you tube under Amsterdam 24h in public pigeon loft
Sorry I cant get the link where I am right now. 

Here are pics from the article.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very innovative! Every city should have one!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*YouTube link*

Here is the link, Wayne. Maybe copy it and put it in the your first post on this thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfIe-ARHqoE

*Better link, better visuals:*

http://www.duivenoverlast.nl/index-english.htm

(_duiven_ = "doves" in Dutch/Vlaams/Flemish/Netherlands)


Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

[


doveone52 said:


> Very innovative! Every city should have one!



*DITTO!* 

It would sure resolve the overpopulation, lack of feeding and housing issues the noble feral pigeons suffer from.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Man using his knowledge for the good of the pigeons, what a concept.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Look how clean it is.
I can just imagine what Shadyloft could do with enough stainless steel, translucent glass, a welding torch and a Popsicle stick............


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am intrigued by the tubes. They would be a good deterent to cats, and no moving parts to pinch, crush, or break birdie bones.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I heard about this controlling method.... I think it is a good idea... It gives the birds shelter and helps control ferals population... They should have some in New York...


----------

